# Wo Kauft ihr eure PC Hardware ?



## GIGAFreakY (15. August 2011)

Hallo leute ich bin auf der suche nach einem billigen und gutem PC Hardware shop.
Ich hab sonst immer auf Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de bestellt doch viele meiner Freunde sagten sie sei sehr teuer O.o.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. August 2011)

Ich kaufe meine Hardware wenn es möglich ist beim e-tec da der nicht weit weg ist und ich bei Problemen sofort dem Verkäufer dort auf die Nerven gehen kann. 
Sonst im Netz bestelle ich nur noch, wenn es sich für mich preislich deutlich lohnt. Deutsche Shops mit denen ich schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe: hardwareversand.de, VV-Computer (oder wie die heißen), Mindfactory, MIX und Home of Hardware.


----------



## DarkMo (15. August 2011)

geizhals.at oder hardwareschotte.de - vergleichsmöglichkeiten der verschiedenen shops. mf is öfter mal mit bei den billigeren, aber greift gerne auch mal ans andere ende der skala ^^ weitere gute shops wären hoh.de, hardwareversand, amazon... öh, joa so in etwa. gibt sicher noch mehr, am besten im notfall nochma fragen, ob der shop auch vertrauenswürdig is (ned das man wegen sparerei dann nur probleme hat, diem an fürn 10er mehr nich gehabt hätte ^^).


----------



## K3n$! (15. August 2011)

Dazu guck dir bitte mal diesen Thread hier an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...lineshops-mit-bewertung-update-27-05-a-6.html

Außerdem würde ich dir empfehlen, mal die Bewertungen bei Geizhals anzusehen (Smiley mit Note neben dem Verkäufer). 
Ansonsten solltest du die Preise halt vergleichen und dann wirst du ja sehen, ob Mindfactory teurerer ist.


----------



## 45thFuchs (15. August 2011)

Aquatuning.de und beim händler in aachen,toller support bei c&c und hiq24


----------



## Lan_Party (15. August 2011)

Alternate finde ich persönlich am besten. Zwar nicht unbedingt die billigsten aber der Support ist Klasse!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. August 2011)

Ja der Support von HoH hinkt ein wenig. Aber preislich top.


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. August 2011)

Habe fast immer bei hardwareversand.de und Mindfactory bestellt, aber jetzt bestelle ich dort wo es am günstigsten ist


----------



## Blutengel (15. August 2011)

Bin seit n paar Jahren mit Hardwareversand sehr zufrieden. Ist auch oft einer der günstigsten Anbieter online.


----------



## postaldude (16. August 2011)

Ich bestell immer da wo´s am günstigsten ist 
Bin aber mit Mindfactory sehr zufrieden , weil die manchmal echt top Angebote haben.


----------



## meratheus (16. August 2011)

Ich bestelle meistens dort wo der oder die Artikel günstig und vorraetig sind. Ebenso achte ich darauf dass der Anbieter nicht nur positive, ebenso auch viele Bewertungen hat.


----------



## trnapster (16. August 2011)

Ich schaue meistens zuerst auf Geizhals.
Meist kaufe ich dann bei e-Tec, amazon.de, alternate.at, aquatuning.at


----------



## watercooled (16. August 2011)

Ich versuche immer bei K&M zu kaufen. Der ist in meiner nähe, und ich spare mir den Versand


----------



## Scooteria (16. August 2011)

ich hab da ein paar Händler mit dennen ich sehr zufrieden bin!
ich bestelle:
-sehr oft bei hardwareversand.de
-oft avitos.de|caseking.de|aquatuing.de
-gelegentlich hoh.de|alternate.de|k&m
-niemals ebay.de oder amazon.de

ich bastel hald gerne


----------



## LzW827 (16. August 2011)

Wenn der Einkauf groß genug ist, so ab 500 Euro, dann bei http://www.snogard.de ansonsten beim örtlichen Dealer meines Vertrauens.


----------



## Jamrock (16. August 2011)

Hardwareversand.de benutze ich immer, weil
sie immer einer der Günstigsten sind (im vgl zu Conrad Alternate etc)
sie schnell versenden 
der Support gut ist (auch am Tele und per E-mail)

Negativ ist nur das die Auswahl nicht so monströs ist wie bei Alternate etc

=> schau einfach mal vorbei und kuck wies dir gefällt


----------



## Charlie Harper (19. August 2011)

Ich hab kürzlich bei Avitos und Mindfactory bestellt. Bei Mindfactory ging die Bestellung am Mittwoch ein und kam heute an 
Bei Avitos habe Ich bereits am Dienstag bestellt, gestern nix da, heute nix da. Dann hab Ich angerufen und die meinten, dass das Paket erst heute losgeschickt wird. 
Wird wohl erst nächste Woche da sein 
An sich ist Avitos ja kein schlechter Shop, aber der Versand könnte schneller sein. Die Produkte sind ja lagernd, daher mein Unverständniss! Habe gerade einen richtigen Hals!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2011)

Ich habe eigendlich immer mal bei Mindfactory bestellt, und die Preise muss man im Vorfeld schon beobachten. Ansonsten bestelle ich bei Reichelt , Atelco ( meist über die Filiale ) und einigen lokalen Händlern wo ich meine Prozente kassiere


----------



## Rurdo (19. August 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich kaufe meine Hardware wenn es möglich ist beim e-tec da der nicht weit weg ist Hey woher kommst du denn? @TE: ich kauf immer nur bei E-tec, weil sie billig und einigermaßen kompetent bin, und weil ich mir versandkosten spare, weil ich nur 2 Stationen fahren muss und dort bin  und ich bei Problemen sofort dem Verkäufer dort auf die Nerven gehen kann.
> Sonst im Netz bestelle ich nur noch, wenn es sich für mich preislich deutlich lohnt. Deutsche Shops mit denen ich schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe: hardwareversand.de, VV-Computer (oder wie die heißen), Mindfactory, MIX und Home of Hardware.




......


----------



## ingwi (31. August 2011)

. . . bei heise.de Bewertung uns Preis vergleichen, Bestellung meist Alternate und Mindfactory.


----------

